
The web looks like shit - panic
https://theoutline.com/post/1165/the-web-looks-like-shit
======
mmel
The site is a good example of what the article is complaining about.

~~~
sidcool
May be intentionally?

~~~
lgas
The rest of the site is all the same, so I doubt it.

------
Nadya
Calling out other websites as shit invites critique of their own, in my
opinion.

As far as I can tell, the article is more about UX than UI. "The web acts like
shit" would be a more proper title. The high contrast purple of the site is
ironic I suppose, looking at their other articles. Can someone explain to me
what the info icon is supposed to do in their social share area? [0] Why do
most things lack a proper :hover state, instead relying entirely on
cursor:pointer? Why is the share menu hidden behind a "return" icon?

 _> Share buttons and prompts to “read more” treat readers like idiots who
don’t know how to do basic tasks_

Pot meet kettle [1]. And no, it isn't just for this article to make an ironic
point (like the purple background).

 _> Text that’s invaded by ads_

Pot meet kettle [2].

Well let's give another article a chance.

 _> NEW RESEARCH SHOWS THE INTERNET IS A SWAMP AND THE TROLLS HAVE WON_

 _> ongratulations, Twitter eggs, GamerGate supporters, and YouTube commenters
— you win, the internet is all yours._

The contrast of their menu sucks on white backgrounds[3]. Tried to copy the
first sentence, it's broken of course due to their unique first letter.
Speaking of shitty web....way to go, you guys and gals managed to fuck up
copy/paste.

On another note - I'm out. Lumping #GG with trolls? I'm sure I can expect
quality investigative journalism from this site /s.

[0] [http://i.imgur.com/JJiVnqb.png](http://i.imgur.com/JJiVnqb.png)

[1] [http://i.imgur.com/E3ZNEgI.png](http://i.imgur.com/E3ZNEgI.png)

[2] [http://i.imgur.com/nT21CFR.png](http://i.imgur.com/nT21CFR.png)

[3] [http://i.imgur.com/NxAZMO7.png](http://i.imgur.com/NxAZMO7.png)

~~~
drdeca
Whether or not GG has much merit to it separate from this, I am fairly
strongly under the impression that there are a substantial number of people
such that the main interaction they have had with GG/"GG" is from people
searching through a topic and sending aggressive(?) messages to people who
expressed disapproval of the group, in a way that isn't particularly helpful.

So, even if GG has substantial merits to it, it seems reasonable that someone
with such experiences would continue to have a negative viewpoint of the
group, even if the people sending the messages ' arent GG proper '/'aren't
true GGers' by whatever standard you want to use for what a GGer is.

I think that even if GG is/were "overall" good, it doesn't seem unreasonable
that a person would think it bad. If the article was about GG in particular,
then investigating it in particular would be important, but as just an example
in a sentence, I don't think having a negative opinion towards GG is enough to
discredit whatever journalism?

~~~
Nadya
_> I don't think having a negative opinion towards GG is enough to discredit
whatever journalism?_

My issue with using #GG as an example is that the MSM narrative of #GG is
precisely that - and parroting it is lazy and cliché to me. I suppose I've
become jaded from the time I spent around #GG.

But really, I could have picked any of their other articles. Most of them are
rehashes of already-popular topics or pointless drivel like "We found out what
camera Kendrick Lamar used to make a tiny planet".

The coolest article I actually read was "I asked Tony Hawk if he would teach
me how to ollie and he said yes." and not because of the content, but because
they actually bothered asking Tony Hawk to teach one of them _and_ he said
yes. That is actually kinda cool that they'd fund that for an article. It's
different, although the article itself was pretty lackluster and had a bunch
of annoying 3-5 second gifs littered throughout.

E: Oh god this post has gone through nearly 20 minutes of constant edits. To
anyone who was reading one of the 500,000 variations of this post or
formulating a response - I apologize. I'm done now.

